

Learning the Meaning of Words - turing
https://plus.google.com/118227548810368513262/posts/YLkAR2Duizw

======
MaysonL
Link to the paper, rather than another bloody g+ plug:
[http://arxiv.org/pdf/1301.3781.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1301.3781.pdf)

